# Hello from Portugal



## vertigoride (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello, my name is Luis and i'm from Portugal's south region Alentejo.
I have aprox. +100 beehives (among langstroth, reversible and lusitana).
I just started in beekeeping at about 3 years ago.
Beekeeping is just an hobby, but i want to elevate it to another level were i can get more income out of it. I was thinking (and that's when i found this forum) in venom collection, polen, propolis, etc...
I really appreciate some information on how to maximize the profit out of beekeeping without (of course) jeopardizing the ecological balance of the colonies. I really see myself as a true amateur here. I really thank you in advance.
Cheers
Luis.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes (Nov 10, 2014)

Olá Luís/ Hi Luís
A hug from another portuguese from the center of the country, in Coimbra. 
All the best for you and your bees.


----------



## vertigoride (Jan 21, 2016)

Olá! Obrigado. É bom encontrar aqui Portugueses. Talvez possamos trocar informações acerca de uma realidade mais próxima  Como disse sou novato, toda a informação que eu conseguir recolher é sempre bem vinda. Vamo-nos vendo por aqui  um abraço. Tudo de bom!

Hello! Thank you. It is good to meet other Portuguese people here. Maybe we can exchange information about a more similar reality  Like i said, i'm a rookie, all the information i can gather is always welcome. I'll see you around  Best regards.

Luis


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Look forward to hearing about your bee keeping adventures!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Luis! Find a location far from people and farm animals for venom collection. Those hives will be the most aggressive you have experienced.


----------

